# المحــــــركــــات النفــــــــــاثــــــــــة-أجزائهــــــــا و كيفية عملهـــــــــا



## شفق الصباح (13 فبراير 2009)

المحركات النفاثة

عادة ما تكون المحركات النفاثة مصنعة من خليط من المعادن وهي الحديد والالمنيوم والنحاس والرصاص والستيل ، كل ذلك كي يكون وزن المحرك النفاث خفيف جداً و مقاومة لدرجات الحرارة العالية ويسمى خليط المعادن هذا Aluminum alloy
المحركات النفاثة وأنواعها عديدة منها ما يعتمد طاقة الدفع بالمراوح و يسمى تربيني Turboprop كما هي محركات طائرات النقل سي 130 
المحرك المروحي التوربيني ( Turboprop)





وهو محرك نفاث يدير عمود موصل بمروحة كمروحة المحركالمكبسي ، و كثير من الطائرات الصغيرة الاستثمارية تستخدم المحرك المروحي التوربيني، وهذه المحركات فعالة عند الارتفاعات المنخفضة والسرعات المتوسطة حوالي 640 كم/س (400 ميل بالساعة). 





محركات طائرات النقل للخطوط التجارية وأسمه Turbo Fan
جميع هذه الأنواع من المحركات تعتمد نفس نظرية التوزيع والامداد بالنسبة لنقل الحركة ومصادر طاقة الاحتراق وأنظمة تبريدالزيت.




 

مبدأ عمل المحركات التربينية

تعمل المحركات التوربينية أو النفاثة على المبدأ الثالث للحركة من قوانين نيوتن ، و الذي ينص على أنه :” لكل فعل رد فعل يساويه في القيمة ويعاكسه في الاتجاه ” ، إذ يمتص المحرك النفاث الهواء من المقدمة و يضغط الهواء بالضاغـط ثم تمريره في سلسلة من المكابس”الحجرات” الحلزونية ويخلطه بالوقود عن طريق تذريره ، ثم يشعل المزيج الذي ينفجر بقوة عظيمة فتتجه غازات الاحتراق ذات الطاقة العالية نحو المؤخرة لتمر عبر فوهة المحرك ذات المقطع المتضايق، تتحول طاقة هذه الغازات من الطاقة الكامنة الموجودة فيها نتيجة درجة حرارتها العالية إلى طاقة حركية تُوازَن بقوة مكافئة مما تؤدي لدفع المحرك النفاث -و بالتالي الطائرة المتصلة به - للأمام.
يخضع الهواء خلال مرحلة الانضغاط ، إلى ضغوط عالية جداً، يمكن في بعض المحركات أن تصل إلى ضغط مضروب بعامل يمكن أن يصل إلى (30) مرة ، و يدخل الهواء العالي الضغط منطقة الاحتراق ، حيث تقوم منطقة حقن الوقود ببخ الوقود على البخار ، وعادة مايكون الوقود من مادة الكيروسين ,أو وقود محركات نفاثة ,أو بروبان أو غاز طبيعي.





اجزاء المحرك النفاث

يعتبر المحرك النفاث التوربيني (Turbojet) هو المحرك النظري المثالي حيث يحتوي على قسم المدخل والضواغط و غرفة الاحتراق الداخلي والتوربين من أجل إنتاج بعض الطاقة من العادم وفوهة العادم، ففي المحرك النفاث التوربيني (Turbojet) كل الهواء المسحوب إلى داخل الضواغط من مقدمة المحرك يمر عبر نواة المحرك ثم يحرق ثم يتم إفلاته، وهنا ينشأ الدفع المقدم من قبل المحرك عن قوة سرعة إفلات غازات العادم من المؤخرة.






1- Compressor stage

وهو الجزء الامامي من المحرك والذي يستقبل كميات الهواء ويعمل لها المعالجة بالضغط وعادة ما يختلف كل محرك عن الاخر بكمية ضغط الهواء ، في هذه المرحة تكون عدة تروس فوق بعض وبها مسننات صغيرة أي امواس عند حركتها تقوم بتحريك الهواء بحركة أنسيابية وهذا ينتج تغيير في الضغط الجوي لنسبة الهواء عادة ما تكون مكونة من 4 طبقات متحركة Axial وطبقة ثابتة Centrifugal
يدار الكمبرسر في عملية التشغيل بواسطة الكهرباء الخارجية StarterGenerator أو بأجهز ضخ الهواء كما هو الحال في بعض الطائراتالمقاتلة ويتم تدوير الكمبرسور الى أن تصل سرعتة ما نسبة 40-45% 
يكون الكمبرسر موصل بواسطة عمود كردان مع المرحلة الأخيرة للمحرك وهي التربين ، لكن يلاحظ أن حركة الكمبرسر مع عقارب الساعة أما حركة التربين تكون عكس عقارب الساعة ، والعكس صحيح


2- Defuser Stage

وهي المرحة الثانية وشكلها يكون كما شكل القمع ، ينتج عنها ان الهواء يتم معادلته بنسبة 1:5 أو 1:7 ، أي كل جزيئ من الوقود يحترق مع 5 أو 7 جزيئات من الهواء من المرحلة هذي يؤخذ هواء التكييف للكابينة ويتم التحكم بضغط الهواء عن طريق صمامات تسمى BleedValve فالهواء الزائد يتم طردة خارج المحرك


3- Composition Champers

وهي غرفة أحتراق الوقود. وفي بداية الاحتراق يتم عن طريق شرار كهرباء بواسطة Sparkplug - بوجي- وعادة ما تكون غرفة الاحتراق مربوط بها من واحد الى اكثر من البواجي ، تعتمد كل محرك و قدرته الاستيعابية ، وكما اسلفنا بعد وصول المحرك الى نسبة 40-45% من الحركة ، فأن البواجي تتوقف عن انتاج الشرارة الكهربائية والسبب يعود الى ان النار مستمرة داخل غرفة الاحتراق CompositionChampers عادة ما تكون درجة الحرار بين 470 إلى 850 درجة مئوية الى أعلى من ذلك أو أقل بقليل من ذلك تختلف على نسبة ضغط المحرك و كمية الوقود المحترقة وفي بعض المحركات تلف دوائر كهربائية حول غرفة الأحتراق كي تعطي قياس درجة حرارة المحرك ، والبعض الأخر من المحركات يكون قياس درجة حرارة المحرك في الجزء الأمامي من منطقة العادم.


4- Exhaust

العادم، وهو يختلف من محرك إلى أخر ، ففي الطائرات المقاتله مثل ميراج و ميج و السوخوي عادة ما يكون طويل جداً حيث كمية الدفع للطائرة تنتج عنه ، و في محركات طائرات الهيلوكبتر و طائرات النقل عادة ما يكون قصير أو شبه معدوم في المحركات التربينية ، حيث أنه لا يعطي كمية دفع للطائرة
لكن كما أسلفنا في وصف الكمبريسور وعادة ما يعطى الرمز N1 فأن العادم يحتوي على تروس و مسننات و تعطى الرمز N2 و تكون موصلة بعمود كردان بين الأثنين يربط بها طرمبات الزيت و مراوح التبريد و مضخات الوقود.
في المقاتلات أمثال الميج والتورنيدو والميراج و ف15 وغيرها ، عادة ما يتم احراق كمية أضافية من الوقود في منطقة العادم وهي اللتي تنتج النار المنبعثة من العادم خلال عمليات المناورة والاقلاع لهذه الطائرة وتسمى After burn أوReheat وهذه العملية من شأنها أنتاج طاقة عالية من الأحتراق للهواء الساخن ، وبذلك تزيد أو تضاعف من عملية الدفع للمحرك.
**منقول**​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (14 فبراير 2009)

بوركت على هذا الحضور القوي أخي


----------



## شفق الصباح (14 فبراير 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> بوركت على هذا الحضور القوي أخي


 
وبـــــــوركت أيــــــضاً أنت معلمنــــــــــــا شيراد الجزائر
شكـــــــراً علي المرور ...... تقبل خالص التحايي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 فبراير 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


 
شكراً علي المرور أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس فايز (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المتكامل (17 مايو 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية على هذا الشرح الرائع و المدعوم بالصور


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## حلم الطياران (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 مايو 2010)

:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
Many thanks for this information
:56::56::56:​


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكننا مساعدتكم ومساعدتي الرجاء التواصل على الخاص


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وصور اروع


----------



## احمد سلمان الطائي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اي والله عفية وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## أبو الحسن الديراني (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو وضع دورة المحرك النفاث حتى تكتمل الصورة
وشكراً


----------



## النبيل2010 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------

